# Should I stay in school or take a break?



## WiscoExplorer (Mar 9, 2010)

I've been in college for 6 years both full time and part time studying/majoring (in) a wide variety of subjects (music, english, geography, environmental science) and just got my Associate Degree of Arts and Science (a degree that should have only taken two years). I have been contemplating all summer about what to do next, and I have only narrowed down my interests between writing, english, and a degree in sustainable management (a "green" degree). 

I would like to complete my bachelor's degree, but I'm still unsure of what to study. The school semester starts tomorrow and I'm not even signed up for classes yet. I still have the option of studying the "green" degree online and setting that up because it doesn't actually start until next week. If I study english/writing, then I will have to wait until next semester to start. I would complete the green degree in 2014 and the english/writing I could complete by 2013 if I start now.

I don't know if I should just take a full semester break from college to truly figure this out or jump into a degree to ward off the loans that I will have to repay starting in November. I am making enough money right now to not have to worry about the loans, but I don't want to stop my education short of a bachelor's degree. 

I'm also giong to have a very pissed off girlfriend if I don't continue my education part time and work because she has been waiting for a long time to move in together. I am unable to right now because of school. So, we would both like me to be done with school soon so that we can move in together (we've been together 7 years and counting, and she's waiting for a ring too...)

What would you guys advise? Have any of you gone through a similar situation?


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

Take a lost weekend by yourself, away from everyone you know and keep your phone on silence after 3pm. Take that time to come up with what you really want to do for a major. I can tell you there is nothing that sucks more that being stuck in a career you hate, paying back the mountain of loans. I would recommend you stay in school until you have a degree that will give you a job. The economy is horrible and doesn't look like it will get any better any time soon. There is no need to start your life with your girlfriend under the pressure of loans and unemployment. But I can see where she would not be happy about waiting on you to get a degree for 8 or 9 years. Good luck.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

6 years? That must be seriously draining your funds.

Your college probably has a career services office that could help.


----------



## Primordial (Apr 21, 2011)

Stay in school and just get it done or you will be doing it forever, that has been my problem. I'm 32 and just starting to try to earn a degree. I've been struggling through pre-reqs for yeeeears! I can't wait to get to a point to where I never have to sit in another class ever again. Don't let anybody hold you back no matter who she is, if she does'nt understand she's not worth it. Infflation is going to keep getting higher and wages are just going to stay the same. Without some sort of college degree... your screwed!


----------



## jstrong4 (Apr 9, 2011)

You sound like me.I am interested in numerous things and you just have a hard time narrowing it down. You need to enjoy your career choice! Make sure you do what you love. I believe that of you do what you love then you will be happy and money will follow.
You have to have a college degree!!!!!! I will say again you must have a college degree! It is a proven fact that you will make 50% more money if you have a college degree so just hurry and get one!
As for the girlfriend goes I totally see where she is coming from. My boyfriend is a pilot and trying to finish up school and I am in school. We have plans for the future and I know he isn't going anywhere and neither and I and so we are going to wait to get married/engaged. It is hard on me sometimes because he stays super busy but i know in the long run everything will be perfect. If she loves you she will wait!! Good things happen to those who wait!!


----------



## Mthelen (Apr 27, 2011)

Take it from me...If you don't want to be in school and have any doubts about going, don't. Unless you want to be there 100%, your heart is not in it and you may fail. Not necessarily in grades, but in your mind. You don't know what you want to be yet, so why jump in and make a choice that may be the wrong one. If your girlfriend really wants to be with you forever, she will accept the fact that you are not ready. At least give yourself one semester to think about it.


----------



## Donnagail. (Apr 27, 2011)

I say it is best to keep moving forward. It seems to me like you enjoyed being a student, so maybe you should just keep spicing things up so that you don't get burnt out. Look at the statistics! Most people who leave school rarely go back. You should find a steady balance for your schedule so that you may enjoy your studies even though it won't all be enjoyable at least you won't be draining yourself. Also, I know the whole situation of finishing school and waiting for the ring. But being the girl in the same situation it is important for you to understand that school is more important. So that you can make her happy in ya'll's future together. And she needs to see that patience is a virtue, and if she loves you she will wait and help you instead of stressing you at such an already hectic time in your life. It is clear you have worked really hard. You just have a few unanswered questions. Good luck fining them!


----------

